
Books on Swearing - whocansay
https://fivebooks.com/best-books/swearing-melissa-mohr/
======
kbouck
Roger's Profanisaurus:

[http://viz.co.uk/category/rogers-
profanisaurus/](http://viz.co.uk/category/rogers-profanisaurus/)

~~~
ablation
Came here to post this. The all-time greatest swearing dictionary.

------
camjohnson26
People to seem to swear casually a lot these days. Swear words have an
outsized impact compared to their literal meaning and I wonder if overusing
them hurts our ability to express true shock and disgust. On the flip side
people also tend to overuse positive words like awesome, amazing, etc. The
holocaust was fucking awful, your junior developer’s code was just bad.

~~~
majos
I'm in my 20s and everybody I know regularly and casually uses profanity, even
the R-rated stuff. Older people of HN: is this anecdotally something that
decreases with age, or is our generation genuinely more profane?

I would think having kids/friends who have kids would cut it down.

~~~
cafard
Does it decrease with age? Hard to say. At over 60, I think at times I'd do
well to moderate my language. But is true that what once seemed liberating can
become tedious. The word that perks up the message when used occasionally
bores when it appears in every other sentence.

Yes, in general one tries to keep language G-rated around children.

------
masonic
All book links on this site are Amazon affiliate links (tag=fivebooks001-20),
hidden by URL redirection.

~~~
dang
Five Books is an excellent blog and I doubt they're making money many other
ways.

------
simonebrunozzi
Book a flight to Rome, learn Italian, learn Roman dialect, and then you'll
know what real swearing looks like :)

